# inosanto clinic



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

Some people are good teachers, others are not.  
Has anyone participated in a clinic from Guru Inosanto?  I have no doubt in my mind as to his knowledge... but is he a good teacher/clinic instructor?  I am interested in attending one, but would be just as happy going to see Rick Tucci or Voo, or Ted Lucaylucay if they are better at instructing.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Some people are good teachers, others are not.
> Has anyone participated in a clinic from Guru Inosanto?  I have no doubt in my mind as to his knowledge... but is he a good teacher/clinic instructor?  I am interested in attending one, but would be just as happy going to see Rick Tucci or Voo, or Ted Lucaylucay if they are better at instructing. *



Do you know anyone who has trained under Ted Lucaylucay lately?


----------



## Old Tiger (Jul 15, 2003)

I recommend you go see Guro Dan any time you have the opportunity. He has forgotten more than most of us will learn, he is a wonderful instructor, and a very humble master.  An absolutely great human being and an incredible martial artist.   You will have trouble training with Ted LucayLucay since he died in 1996.  His videos are very good and have some excellent drills.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

> Do you know anyone who has trained under Ted Lucaylucay lately?



Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## pesilat (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Some people are good teachers, others are not.
> Has anyone participated in a clinic from Guru Inosanto?  I have no doubt in my mind as to his knowledge... but is he a good teacher/clinic instructor?  I am interested in attending one, but would be just as happy going to see Rick Tucci or Voo, or Ted Lucaylucay if they are better at instructing. *



Go see Guro Dan. If for no other reason than his age. Never know when he may decide to retire from the seminar circuit or worse. Probability-wise, Rick Tucci and Paul Vunak will be around and teaching longer than Guro Dan.

Isn't Ted Lucaylucay already dead? Did you mean Ted Wong perhaps?

Something to remember when you go to a seminar with Guro Dan, though, is that, at seminars, he teaches "like a firehose. You can quench your thirst. But if you try to get it all, you'll drown."

Just let the instruction flow over you. Some stuff will stick. That's the stuff that suits you and/or you're ready to take away. Don't worry about the rest. If/when you see it again, it'll come easier because you've seen it previously.

If you try to remember everything he does, you'll likely come away with nothing (or nearly nothing).

Really, this is true of every seminar I've ever attended with anyone. But it's particularly true of Guro Dan seminars.

Mike


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

thank you. I will attend one soon.


----------



## Pat Davies (Jul 25, 2003)

first seminar was in 86 and i have attended at least once every year since. 3 this year
Guro Dan is an experience of a lifetime, but it does take a few to be able to take in the experience. Worth trying to capture stuff in notes.
seminars are not classes. Rick Faye describes it as coming along with a barreload of ...well lets say sand and its the instructors job to spread it out. lol
definately one of lifes pleasure, the inosanto seminar.

pat davies
www.amag.org.uk


----------



## IMAA (Jul 27, 2003)

Some people are good teachers, others are not. 
Has anyone participated in a clinic from Guru Inosanto? I have no doubt in my mind as to his knowledge... but is he a good 

>> Entrust in the words of wisdom of those of us who have sat thru any of several seminars, clinics from Guru Dan.  The man is truley a master of masters.   As Guru Mike said dont try to take it all in or you'll be overwhelmed.  Just being in his presence and listening to his stories are enjoyment enough if anything.  You'll truley cherish your time with him for the rest of your life.


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 24, 2004)

Ted Lucaylucay passed away in 2000. 

Keep in mind Dan Inosanto Trained PauL Vunak.  Ted Lucky Lucaylucay SR.
Trained Inosanto, as well as His son Ted Lucaylucay.  Inosanto and Ted Lucaylucay Jr. also trained together in LA, back in the late 70's.

Inosanto is a living legened, and it would be worth yopur time to see for your self by attending on of his clinics.  Make your own decision, Go see all the instructors u have listed, then see who best meets your needs.  Each instructor will be different,(each will have there own JKD), but they will all point you in the right direction, the rest will be up to u.

Just one mans opinion............


----------



## GAB (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, 
Guro Dan is a great instructor, I think that if you can find Rick Faye or Larry Hartsell they are very good also. Since you are talking stick people you might not be interested in the JKD side but it is definitley a side benefit.
I was going to go to a seminar last weekend but it was not in the cards. 

Guro Dan has a book, I don't know if you can still get it, but it is very good. It was written in the early eighties. Called "The Filipino Martial Arts, as taught by Dan Inosanto".

Regards, Gary


----------



## JPR (Aug 25, 2004)

Guro Dan isn't a good teacher, he is a great teacher.  He is humble, but confident in what he is showing you.  There is some way that he connects with you during the seminar.  He explains very well, demonstrates so smoothly and gives variations / options for you to explore.  As you are drill he comes around and corrects by drilling with you, hands out encouragement when you are getting it (nothing like having Guro Dan look at you and say, "Good job, that's it!").  

Going to one of his seminars is tough on one's brain because there is so much that he shows, but wether you are a beginner or a seasoned veteran he teaches to you.  His martial knowledge spans so many different arts that it is amazing.  One seminar I attended we did JKD and Kali for two days, the next we walk in he asked us what we wanted and we end up focusing on Jujitsu and Silat.

Ok, I'll stop.  The short answer, go.

JPR


----------



## Marvin (Aug 25, 2004)

I haven't been to an Inosanto clinic in a long time, but everyone who has posted  on this thread is correct. He gives a lot of stuff, don't try to take it all in. He is a great man with no ego. 
Marvin


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 31, 2004)

Guro Dan was the man who got me interested in the FMA back in 83, I was so impressed with him I talked my girlfriend (former student of mine in college, wife now) and another dojo friend to go see him in 85, and I've seen him several more times over the years.

Guro Dan is one of the best seminars that you can go to and in a few ways one of the worst as well.  It depends upon what you are looking for and what you want to get out of the seminar.

Pros
1)  He was a school teacher so he is an excellent teacher and communicator.
2)  He has an almost unlimited knowledge on the martial arts, history, Bruce Lee and other MA instructors, etc. etc.
3)  He covers a lot of different material at his seminars (at least the ones I've been to).
4) He chooses techniques/drills that build or flow together.

Cons (these are complaints I've heard from people who have seen him so in fairness I'll put these forward as well)
1)  He covers to much material.  As other posters have posted here they have had pretty much the same view (I think a "firehose" was used once), but for some people that is alright and that is what they want.  For some others it's to much and they don't get anything out of it.
2)  He covers such a variety of arts/topics it's hard to get very deep into any one thing.  Guys I'll take my shots here but I tend to agree with this point, however *(this is my opinon and mine only)* heres why.  At least in the later seminars that I've been to 99/2000 we covered single stick, knife, Jan Fan empty hand techniques, Thai Boxing, Double Stick, disarming etc. etc. and that was in a 2 day seminar.  In 99 I only went one day and we covered Single stick, double stick, stick grappling, and some ground work (I'd have to check my notes).  However if you are wanting to do the JKD Jan Fan or Thai Boxing then you might get shorted, where I wanted to learn the Kali and didn't really want to spend the time with Thai Boxing or the Jan Fan.  
3)  He teaches to fast, again this is a common complaint that I've heard from people.

However even with those cons knowing about them before going to a seminar will help you not to be disapointed or over whelmed by them.  For me the only con I have with going to see Guro Dan is that I'm more selective in what I want to see (the FMA) and I not that interested in the Thai Boxing or Jan Fan, Silat etc. etc. and I rather just learn and spend the time with the FMA.

But if you've never seen Guro Dan or any of these different systems than you should try and make a couple, cause he is one of the best instructors out there on the seminar circut.

Mark

Oh and if you are use to taking notes, than I would, but that could be very hard for your first seminar with him (it took me three before I could keep up)


----------



## GAB (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Boar Man, 

Firehose is a good one, very difficult to consentrate and then apply the information. Take a tape recorder, my son does that. Some will allow that,   some won't.

I was bummed that I was unable to go, my Sensei say's, there will be others.

Good information thanks for sharing. Regards, Gary

%-}


----------



## Franc0 (Sep 1, 2004)

IMO, Guro Dan is the quintessential martial artist. I've trained with him several times over the years, and nothings come close when it comes to quality and quantity.
I would definitely grab the oportunity to attend any of his seminars when you have the chance. I've heard rumors he plans on retiring in the not too distant future, so go for it while you still can.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 1, 2004)

For more info about Guru Dan Inosanto, his website:

http://www.inosanto.com/


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 1, 2004)

Go go go.  Even if you will feel overwhelmed and numb by the end.  

Listen to JPR.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 1, 2004)

The latest clinic is over, end of Aug. in Texas....  TW


----------



## achilles (Sep 2, 2004)

Dave and Linda Hatch bring SiFu Inosanto in to their school for seminars.  I believe their academy is called Attributive Martial Arts, and isn't too far from Detroit (I believe it's in Canton, but my knowledge of Michigan geography isn't very good).


----------



## Marvin (Sep 3, 2004)

achilles said:
			
		

> Dave and Linda Hatch bring SiFu Inosanto in to their school for seminars.  I believe their academy is called Attributive Martial Arts, and isn't too far from Detroit (I believe it's in Canton, but my knowledge of Michigan geography isn't very good).


You are close; they hold the seminars in Sterling Heights, which is a northern Suburb of Detroit.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry,  it's Madison Hts


----------



## stauburn (Sep 9, 2004)

I went to one of his seminars a few weeks ago in Stockton and it was an awesome experience!! He does cover a tremendous amount of material very quickly but it was a definite eye opener!!


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but I bring my digital recorder to the Seminars. I asked Guro, and he said he doesn't mind.

But yes, take advantage of it while its available. He is retiring from Seminars next year.


----------



## akjunkie (Sep 27, 2006)

CORRECTION........

Guro Ted LucayLucay (founder of the Temujin LucayLucay Kali/JKD)

passed away on March 30th, 1996........

NOT 2000.


----------

